# Jersey Shore Vintage Bike Cruise - Sunday, August 29



## gksnedden (Aug 19, 2010)

The First Annual Jersey Shore Vintage Bike Cruise is a little over 1 week away. Bring your vintage cruiser, middleweight, balloon tire, muscle bike, custom or any other bike and join us for a slow cruise up the Jersey Shore. 

The cruise starts at 7am at the parking lot at Wreck Pond (Brown Ave) and will continue up through Spring Lake, Belmar, Avon, Bradley Beach and Ocean Grove. 

We will park at the Great Auditorium for some tire kicking and trophy handouts for best balloon tire, best cruiser, best custom, and best muscle bike. We will then descend on downtown Ocean Grove for breakfast. It is a beautiful shore town and a perfect place to end a cruise up the Jersey Shore. Make a day out of it and head to the beaches or go to one of the other shore towns for shopping or sightseeing. 

Join us on facebook at Jersey Cruisers for updates and more information.

[/B]


----------



## gksnedden (Aug 25, 2010)

*Trophies for best bikes*

Trophies will be given for:

Best Balloon Tire
Best Custom
Best Cruiser
Best Muscle Bike

Looking forward to a great event!


----------

